# * Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2010



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
This is the place to sell airride stuff or trade airride stuff. do not post any none airride products in this thread.*The Rules:*

Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE**. POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 

Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

Selling a airlift universal setup. Would probably be good for a mk2 or 3 setup. I purchased these used (I was actually purchasing the set for the fronts) and do not have a use for them. The bags have holes in them and do not hold air. I contacted airlift and they said about $100 per bag to resleeve. For the right price I can make the bottoms match. They are dampening adjustable. 










Any questions or want more pics just ask. $150 shipped OBO or trades?

***$125 shipped***


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

For sale i have a few things located in VA if you have any questions just message me up here...

I have practically brand new Air Lift Rear bags and Brackets for a MKV, this is the standard set up not the XL kit, comes with bags, mounting brackets, 3/8 PTC fittings and Nutserts for the install. These bags have less then 100 miles on them got em and decided i wanted to go another route. This set up sells for $370.00 on airassisted.com id like to get $270.00 obo plus shipping.\


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

FS looking for 2500 or best offer
full airride set up everything has only 400 miles on it. the system was set up to be able to keep the spare tire. 
reason for selling is have a lot of medical bills to pay now.

universal air areo sport boc, 3 front. 2 new + 1that has a minor leak that can be fixed.
2 uni air for rear.
dorbits d cups.
switch speed controller with tank pressor sensor.
accuair compressor.
and other stuff i for left out.

Also if u want the base for everything the wood floor, and the sub box. let me know i will sell them for aditional price



Also willing to part out if i get enough intrest. bags are for a mvk mk6. and the dorbits d cups can be used on mk4


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*FS: Air lift 5gl Tank and Viair 380c Compressor*

Both components are six months old and in perfect functioning condition. The compressor is chrome and mint. The tank is the 5gl fat gloss black one and also in mint condition. I changed my trunk setup to a custom setup so i bought all new components. I'm looking to get $150 for both components, plus shipping. Thanks


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

*FS: 5 gallon airlift tank (brand new, never used!)*

FS: 5 gallon steel airlift tank (brand new, never used!)

PM ME or TXT ME @ 631-805-5847

Im located on Long Island!


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

Accuair 5 gallon tank (powdercoated wrinkle balck) - $80.00

Viar 400 Compressor - $150.00

Tank has about 1.5k miles and compressor has about 300 miles. Car is rarely driven, so everything is like new!!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

JUST A FEELER

Toying with the idea of getting rid of the bags and going back to coils and a different route with the car. The set up will come with everything, Bag Yard front a rear bags (for quattro), custome front struts shortened 3", 7 switch switch box, custome gauge panal and shifter suround. Also, full custom one off hardline set up done by the one and only SWOOPS lol. 3 gallon tank, 2 480cc compressors, 8 asco valves (6-1/4" and 2-3/8", dumps for the front) 2 water traps, pressure switch,the works. only thing youd need to buy is 1/4" airline. trunk set up comes as is plateform and all. all you have to do is trop it in the trunk and plug in the air line. hardlines are all poilshed aluminum and brass fittings palat form, gauge mount and shifter souround ar all wrapped in black mirco swuad

you WILL tuck rim in all four corners if you trim the rain try and will lay frame if you trim more then i did. im just tolazy to trim the rest i need to to lay frame as is its about 3mm of the floor

Looking for $5000,will not split up, will ship at buyers expense

pics for clicks


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

P Q said:


> JUST A FEELER
> 
> Toying with the idea of getting rid of the bags and going back to coils and a different route with the car. The set up will come with everything, Bag Yard front a rear bags (for quattro), custome front struts shortened 3", 7 switch switch box, custome gauge panal and shifter suround. Also, full custom one off hardline set up done by the one and only SWOOPS lol. 3 gallon tank, 2 480cc compressors, 8 asco valves (6-1/4" and 2-3/8", dumps for the front) 2 water traps, pressure switch,the works. only thing youd need to buy is 1/4" airline. trunk set up comes as is plateform and all. all you have to do is trop it in the trunk and plug in the air line. hardlines are all poilshed aluminum and brass fittings palat form, gauge mount and shifter souround ar all wrapped in black mirco swuad
> 
> ...





I hope for 5k that is for the entire car!! :what:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

front and rear bag yards for a quattro b5 are 3k alone


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

P Q said:


> front and rear bag yards for a quattro b5 are 3k alone


Which is expensive!! Great products but they are NOT that expensive....and that leaves 2k for management...:screwy:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

FirstVDub said:


> Which is expensive!! Great products but they are NOT that expensive....and that leaves 2k for management...:screwy:


Oh well, let it be.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

tank and comprssors around 500 material for hardlines and labor and platform 500, 8 valves 350, plus gauges, fittings, switch box add all that up and your right up there at just around 5k


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

P Q said:


> tank and comprssors around 500 material for hardlines and labor and platform 500, 8 valves 350, plus gauges, fittings, switch box add all that up and your right up there at just around 5k


expensive but hey its the best and ur car looks freakin sick keep that ****!!! Plus u gotta pay to play..


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Sold


----------



## C4NT2T0PTHECROOK (Mar 19, 2009)

*FS: Full MKV Air-Ride Setup $2200 P/U, $1200-1500 Plus Coils.*

For sale is a full mkv air-ride, that has been in use for a little over three months. The setup includes: Please TEXT/CALL 7185105517, for fastest response, looking to sell by this weekend.

- 8 Easy Street Chrome Valves With 3/8 Fittings.
- Dual SMC Water Traps.
- Dual Vuair 400CC Chrome Compressors.
- Easy Street Auto Pilot.
- Chrome 4 Port 5 Gallon Tank.
- FK Silverline With Adjustable Shocks Over Airhouse Rears That Were Trimmed .5 Inch.
- Mason-Tech Front Struts With Brand New Strut Mounts.

Here's A Few Pic's For Now, Can Take More.














































(This Picture Were From Different Strut Mounts, New Mason-Tech's Lay Frame)


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FS: Front Raceland coil bodies*

*SOLD*


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*viair 380 cc*

Chrome viair 380 cc compressor Brand NEW still in box! 
$160 shipped!(with in the USA)


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

1. 4 1/8" female PTC fittings 20shipped 
2. Dual Gauge Holder with brackets 15 shipped..


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Feelin' it out: Bagged 06 A3*

Feeler: Bagged 2006 A3


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*FS: Bagyard Bombers front struts and rear bags for MkIV R32/ Mk1 TT*

_SOLD_


----------



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

*1975 audi 100ls on bags*










1975 audi 100 ls on air ride by Tomas Sport Tuning for sale. The car is a daily driver with around 68k original miles. I bought the car from the nephew of the original owner and Tim went through all the mechanicals so it could be driven daily. He also custom fabricated an air ride kit. The body is very straight with only a few scratches. Paint is original except the brown roof which we had painted just because we thought it looked cool. Interior is very nice too with just a couple cracks on dash pad and some minimal wear in the butt of the drivers seat. All electrical works including the 8 track player. The car is nice around town but because of the 3 speed automatic, it's not a freeway flier. Our idea was to put in a complete passat 1.8t tiptronic drivetrain and some wheels but other projects have taken over and now the audi just sits. Any questions about the sale or extensive mechanical work done to the car would probably best be answered by Tim or Ken at the shop- Tomas Sport Tuning, 510-528-3000. Here are some pics. Asking 6500/obo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tildenpants/sets/72157625218276319/


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*FS: 5 gallon 6- 1/2" port tank*

Looking to get rid of this air tank i've had sitting around. No plans to do air ride anymore so it needs to go. Its a 5 gallon 6 1/2" port tank. Never used, just been sitting for awhile. looking to get about $50 picked up, or i'll ship it at your cost. 











(air line is sold)


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Selling off my Bagyard Bomber/Classic Rear/Accuair E-level system for the MKV (and the other variants that share the suspension)

Full system was installed in April of this year. We swapped out the Bombers in mid-June for a set with the front sway mount. Everything was removed from the car this past Monday.

What I have:

Bagyard Bombers with Front Sway Mount
Bagyard Classic Rears
Accuair E-Level ECU with leveling sensors and electronic keypad
Accuair VU4 manifold
Remote KeyFob option for the E-level allowing access to 3 ride presets and full drop from up to 200 ft from the car
Dual Viar 480s with water traps
5 gallon slim+skinny tank powder coated gloss black (graphics are just vinyl)
All fittings
New 3/8" airline (whatever length you need, supplied by Open Road Tuning)
Power wire with fuse

This has been a phenomenal setup. The auto leveling works great -- and the presets work perfectly to within 1/16" on all four corners every time. If you've been to the Open Road Tuning booth at any shows this season you've seen it on the black 4dr MKV. Only reason I'm selling is I'm parting out the car to start on something new.

I also have Bilstein Yellow Sport rear struts, and PowerGrid adjustable front sway endlinks if interested.

PIX:



















and the ride










*PRICE DROP* _(wife wants this out of the house)_
$3400 for the setup
$3525 with the Bilstein Yellows rear struts
$3650 with the Bilsteins and the Powergrid Adjustable front end links


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

*Dakota Digital Odyssey Series I, Quad Air Pressure Monitor with 5 sensors.








link ODY-19-4
perfect working condition, Satin Bezel, Blue Display.

*Chrome 9 switch controller box from *EAI* (Excentrix Automotive Innovations).









gauge is perfect working condition.
switch box is perfect working condition. few scratches!
wont seperate!
$350 firm!
so cal locals prefer


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

4 1/4 npt to 3/8 ptc fittings. $20.


----------



## nudebowl (Jun 19, 2005)

*Airbags and brackets for sale. $130 shipped*


----------



## nudebowl (Jun 19, 2005)

*SOLD*

SOLD


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*F.S. 380c Compressor Used $125 shipped*

selling a used older style 380c compressor asking $125 shipped


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*$399 shipped! Front mk5 air struts*

B&G MK5 struts, fully dampening adjustable modified for Universal Aerosport (UVAIR) bag...sway bar links have been cut and custom adapter plates have been made along with a little trimming to the locking collar so that the bag sits in place without any movement at all. The width of the bag is the same as your factory springs, so no rubbing. Rides amazing.
For a BOC it goes low, about 1/4in away from laying frame and thats without spinning the shock all the way down into the sleeve.
There are no problems at all. Like 5000 miles on the OEM strut tops mounts.

EVERYTHING IS ASSEMBLED AND READY FOR INSTALL. PLUG 'N' PLAY
THE SWIVEL AIR HOSE JOINT IS 1/4", WILL INCLUDE 1/4" to 3/8" ADAPTER IF NEEDED.

*$399 SHIPPED!!*

Email: [email protected]
or PM me.


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Ridepro e2*

http://www.stylintrucks.com/parts.a...ension&partfamilyid=6158&x=64898&scid=FROOGLE 

Complete digital setup for mkiv platform. Ridepro e2. Everything up there ^ + dual 380c comp, 2 huge water traps, etc.

Bags are universal BOC in front and Re5 rears with brackets. It is complete. Alls you need is a set of coils to run in the front.


Price drop *1800 obo *+shipping. 214 709 3851

Came off this car


----------



## jonk080 (Oct 25, 2005)

*mk1 front air setup with manul air managment*

What I have for sale is a front bag over coil setup with air management. I only have the front bags, I do not have the coilsovers. The bag setup I bought from WCHLVR here on voertex. So that means it comes with the strut riasers and mk4 strut bushings. The air managment is a simple manual 4switch setup, very simple for a mk1. I have a few leaderlines, and all airlines are 1/4inch. My asking price is $1500.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*MK4 airride setup*

- Firestone sleeves with 3/8" fittings
- stock shocks
- ASCO 4 valve manifold
- AVS 4 valve 5 button switchbox
- VIAR dual needle and single needle in ORT ashtray pod
- VIAR 400c pump
- 3 gallon tank with some sweet stickers
- safety pressure relief valve
- pressure switch
- 3/8" water trap
- fuse, relay, accesory wire





$1000obo+shipping for everything 
$700obo+shipping for management 
$300obo+shipping for firestone sleeves w/ stock shocks


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

new post further down on page.


----------



## volvo4ever (Dec 4, 2010)

*the air bags*

i am interested in the front bags you have for sale 
i could i buy them off your hand 
thanx


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

suka4thong said:


> *Dakota Digital Odyssey Series I, Quad Air Pressure Monitor with 5 sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

4 1/4 npt to 3/8 ptc fittings. $20.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

came off my MK4 GTI who knows when, still good.

$40 picked up, $55 shipped 
Trades welcome for 12V VR parts


















714-907-5528


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Complete mk4 air ride kit $2000 

Airlift front struts 
Firestone rears from aac 
1/4 line all around 
dual airlift manifolds 
avs switch box 
7 gallon aluminum tank 
dual 480c compressors 
200psi pressure switch 

If you have a jetta i can swap the trunk set up and everything right in.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

no vtec 4me said:


> Complete mk4 air ride kit $2000
> 
> Airlift front struts
> Firestone rears from aac
> ...


 Great deal. I have an almost Identical setup. :snowcool:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

mk4 firestone rears from aac. perfect working order, no leaks. have been on the car for a little less than a year, between 5k and 10k miles 

370 plus shipping new 

*270 shipped from me *


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

iluvtomesswithu said:


> fs looking for 2500 or best offer
> full airride set up everything has only 400 miles on it. The system was set up to be able to keep the spare tire.
> Reason for selling is have a lot of medical bills to pay now.
> 
> ...


 also accepting trades


----------



## iceboxx5 (Nov 3, 2009)

*160-200- 120-150 psi switches*

Up for sell is 6 psi switches. I have 2 160- 200 psi and 4 -120-150. Brand new 25$ shipped a switch.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Full MK3 bag setup management etc! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5122268-F.S-Brand-New-Mason-Tech-bags-with-management-etc


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

*Blown UV air bags!*

I have 2 UV air bags that came off my front struts that I am trying to sell, not sure if they are repairable because the part when the fitting screws in is cracked on both bags! 
































Not sure how many miles are on them because I was told they were brand new when I bought them and thus is what they looked like when I got em! 
I would like $40 shipped!


----------



## Djsupahfly2 (Aug 21, 2010)

> Complete mk4 air ride kit $2000
> 
> Airlift front struts
> Firestone rears from aac
> ...


 Your PM inbox is full. 

Pictures? This a full kit? I just picked up a MKIV jetta and looking to get back in the game quickly this winter. 

PM me with details


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

mk4 rear bilstein shocks 110 shipped


----------



## iceboxx5 (Nov 3, 2009)

BoraRJTI do they hold air.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

Those bags are gonna leak, but they can be repaired if you send them to UA


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

iceboxx5 said:


> BoraRJTI do they hold air.


 For a very short amount of time! Someone has to know how to fix these that's why I want so little for them! I paid like 260 before shipping for the new ones!


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Tagged&Bagged: Any chance you would sell just the front bag plates? I need a set for my BOC setup. lmk


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*FS: Brand New AccuAir Speed Switch Managment Kit*

I never got around to installing this kit, bought new several months ago and has been sitting in the boxes since. 

Everything is brand new still wrapped, only opened the boxes to verify everything was received 

Includes: 
(1) SwitchSpeed Controller (Nickel Finish) 
(1) Viair Mechanical Pressure Switch (145psi) 
(1) VU4 4-Corner Valve Manifold 
(2) Viair 400C Compressors 
(1) 5-Gallon Anodized Aluminum Air Tank 
(1) Aluminum Air Filter 
(1) 3/8" D.O.T. Approved Plumbing Kit 


New Kit is $1500, asking $1200 plus shipping 

I don't get on here much anymore so email me: [email protected]


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Selling the New mason-tech setup the bags are basically brandy new only drove the car to h20 and back.. Hold air perfectly fine never had any issues with them! 
The Kit comes with management, struts, air line, gauges, switchbox, and air tank 
The managment is dual viair 450s with relays, 5 gallon tank, 8 asco valves 3/8s with mufflers, all 3/8 PTC fittings, 110/145 pressure switch, AVS 7 switch box, 2 dual needle viair gauges, 

Here's a quick pick of the management setup 








And a picture how it sits in the car!! 







http://i56.tinypic.com/169goxz.jpg[/IMG 
Looking to get 2200, OBO Like i said this kit is Basically brand new..


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

goneee


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

Name: Banks
Location: Suffolk, Va
Contact: 7576752446


PRICES ARE BEST OFFER!!!
PRICE: 
$2100 OBO Paypalled and Shipped
$1800 Plus your Coilovers.



What ive got for sale is a complete bagyard setup.

BallJoint Extensions!!!
Backyard Supremes Front and Rear
580 Viair Compressor
3/8 Lines
PTC fittings
5 gallon tank
avs 7 Switchbox
Not sure what brand Manifold But never had any problems


This is everything you need, including all relays and pressure switches.


Only thing i do no have is a set of gauges!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

FS: MK1 Bagyard supreme Rear struts
FS: Atari 2-way switchbox

i have a set Bagyard supreme *rear struts*, unfortunatly i decided to sell the front seperatly and now i have to struggle to sell only the rears :banghead: it is to my understanding that these were 100% custom made for Kris and were the first set in the states. I lost interest in my rabbit so im going to sell the struts and keep the rest for whatever car i get next. you can search DigitalK on here and see how low he ended up getting his project. i havent notched the frame

I also have a custom created original ATARI joystick as a switchbox, move the stick forward, go up ect. Have a one of a kind switchbox!

as soon as i figure out how much supremes go for ill have a more proper price, but untill then, its best offer 

*150 OBO for the atari controller*



























best way to contact me is Via text message
Dane
715.529.0090


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

For sale. Air zenith black digital air pressure gauge. Can b used to monitor 2 pressures with a spdt switch. Works good and in good condition. I have 2 sending units for it. Looking to get 60 shipped for it.








*Comes with two high accuracy (+-0.5%) pressure sending units.
Gauge Display: 0 to 220 PSI (Factory Default) or 0 to 15.2 BAR.
Resistance: 10 - 180 .
Resolution of Digital Display: 1 PSI or 0.1 BAR.
The gauge can be mounted in any 2-1/16" diameter hole 
When the gauge is first powered up the LED's on the face will do a full test scan from Red-Yellow-Green then back to verify all LED's are working..
Bonus Feature: The gauge will display your System Voltage for 1 minute then go back to pressure..
By adding an optional SPDT (Single Pole, Double Throw) switch in between the 2 pressure sending units, your single digital gauge can read/display 2 air bags..
Size: 52mm (2-1/16 In.) Dia.


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

zrobb3 said:


> mk4 bags
> first gen mason tech struts-$500
> firestone rear sleeves-$250


zrobb3 empty your inbox :snowcool:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*FS:135DB dual trumpet train horn*

Bought this awhile ago and done playing with it. Its a 135db train horn. I will include the button I used along with the air line and fitting

$50 shipped


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

5 gallon tank
airlift manifold
dual viair 444c comps
smc water trap
120psi pressure switch
mini switch box chrome
trunk set up for mk4 gti w/ hardlines
all air lines/ wiring/ whatever
many misc fittings, bulkheads, etc..

this is everything you need, just add struts.
*1k obo*


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*FS: Managment kit*

*SOLD!*


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

FS: ACCUAIR MANIFOLD.
Bought this a while back, never really used it to much.
Cut the plug off one end to hard wire into an AVS switch box. 
If you want a new plug you should be able to buy them from ACCUAIR.










A fair price seems to be about 350.00 shipped. :thumbup:


viair 380c comp. used for 3 months at most. 120 shipped.
will come with check valve and leader hose.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Brand new airlift xl front bags and xl rear bags with shorty shocks with mounting hardware for 975, my friend decided to stay static, it will fit mk5 mk6 Gti, betta, gli, passat


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

For sale is my Easy Street Management Kit. This includes the Control Unit. Brain and two Manifolds for a 4 way digitally controlled ride. All that is needed are air lines, tank and a compressor to complete the kit. 

£850









cheers!
James Ford.


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

this 4 port 5 gallon tank $75 picked up or that plus shipping! Steve Owens old tank, nothings wrong with it, I just need more ports.

















cutout


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

could you tell us one more time that that was THE STEVE OWENS old tank


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

zrobb3 said:


> could you tell us one more time that that was THE STEVE OWENS old tank


:laugh: who is steve owens any way


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

zrobb3 said:


> could you tell us one more time that that was THE STEVE OWENS old tank


 haha forgot i posted it above in here, just trying to get attention so it sells quicker. or thats my theory at least :laugh:. took most of em out now, it was a bit excessive.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

Mk2/Mk3/Corrado Full set up or will split management/front bags/rear bags not piece by piece
Used for only 3000 miles
Looking for about 1600.00 for it all or 1000.00 for management 400.00 for chapman struts 300.00 for aerobags and bag plates
2 - Aerosport bags for front 
2 - bag plates for front 
2 - Chapman Struts. 
1 - 5 gal tank. 
2 - viair 400 comps. 
2 - viair dual needle gauge 
1 - viair single needle gauge 
1 - SMC Watertrap 
8 - SMC Valves 
1 - 7 Switchbox 
2 - 1/4" leader lines
Fittings
all the valves are assembled
Also have some raceland front struts I might include
Located in socal
This was when I bought it new few changes here and there. Compressor sticker were taken off, tank has been spray painted but will be spray painted back to black etc...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

*Fx: mk3 full setup*

Fs: full mk3 air setup

Bagyard bomber fronts
Airlift rear
5 gal aluminum tank
Accuair switch speed
Acccuair manifold
Accuair power kit
Dual vair 444 compressors
Upgraded fittings (all Parker)
2 dual needle gauges

Was installed on my cabrio for h20 and car hasnt been driven much after that so has around 1k miles on everything

Looking to get around $3k for everything paid 3500 new


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

$1400 obo.

Debating on holding onto it or selling it.

It's been on the car since April. I drive to about 5 miles one way to work and the rare long distance (H2o and DATB) trips.

Everything is still in great working shape. 

What's included:

Air Lift front struts
Air Lift rear struts
5 Gallon fat tank
1/4" air line to have a fully functional setup (just route the lines and done, no cutting needed)
All fittings needed
2 Dual needled gauges
1 Single needle gauge
Gauge holder
Viair 400 compressor


As far as the control setup, if it's not sold to a friend:
Airbagit manifold
5 switch controller (Controls each corner independently and then all 4 at once)

Or if he does buy it:
4 Paddle valves

If the manifold is sold you will need to purchase some more air line to route for the paddle valves, or if you decide you want to get a manifold or individual valves you won't need to buy anything more than what I am giving you.


BRAND NEW with the manual management (paddle valves) the setup runs about $1900 shipped.

I feel like $1400 is a fair starting point seeing as it is used but not abused. If my friend ends up not getting the manifold you are getting a really good deal since that cost me another $300 on top of the $1900 I spent on the setup with the paddle valves.

I can also install it for a little extra and do a frame notch for a local buyer. I am just getting situated into my house and trying to get the garage setup with the welder/air compressor so this isn't something I would be able to do until middle of the month or beginning of Feb.


This is with the manifold that I have:










How it will let you sit:

16x8 all around:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Front Bag over Coil from Universal Air (MKIV)*

SOLD


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*MKIV Firestone rear bags (PRICE DROP)*

SOLD


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Feeler: MKV Setup*

Thinking of sell the car so im seeing if i can sell my setup
Looking for someone to trade in Florida for OEM Suspension.
Price: $3000
My MKV Setup:

Bagyard Bombers
Bagyard Rears
Accuair E-Level ECU with leveling sensors (which were never installed?
Accuair VU4 manifold
Remote for the E-level
Dual Viar 400 with one water trap
5 gallon tank
Fittings


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

If anybody wants a *brand new* full Digital Management setup, please contact me.

PM me or email me [email protected]


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

ACEdubs said:


> If anybody wants a *brand new* full Digital Management setup, please contact me.
> 
> PM me or email me [email protected]


Inbox is full


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

ridetech digital management with ecu and controller. 4 way control with digital air display. all wiring and harnesses included looking for 400$


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*3 gallon air tank (4 ports)*

3 gallon tank with 4 ports, color is black 

*Price: $50 plus shipping costs*


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

front first gen double bellow airlift bags for mk4 . perfect condition. no cutting has been done(usually they are ground down to allow them to go lower) . looking for 175 plus ship to where you are


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Digital Management*

here now---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280612425150


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

will you ship to london?if so how much posted fella?


----------



## j_radVR6 (Mar 23, 2010)

*FS:airbag kit reading pa*

looking to get $800 for everything.if you have any questions you can get ahold of me on here or by email...for faster replies call or text 6107804434 *can ship now if have paypal.**shipping and fees will be added!***


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*SOLD*


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

*FS: MKIV Airlifts*

FS: Front MKIV Airlift adjustable struts. Brand new never used. $625shipped in the US. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

WS4 said:


> FS: Front MKIV Airlift adjustable struts. Brand new never used. $625shipped in the US. Pm me if interested.


 Good Luck ECS just had that huge sale and sold them for 299 witch made selling these hard :beer:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Delete*

Delete


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

Name: Banks 
Location: Suffolk, Va 
Contact: 7576752446 


ALSO willing to PART OUT! 

Just pm me for prices 

On the bagyards i would like $1250. But all prices are or best offer. 


PRICES ARE BEST OFFER!!! 
PRICE: 
$1700 


What ive got for sale is a complete bagyard setup. 

BallJoint Extensions!!! 
Backyard Supremes Front and Rear 
580 Viair Compressor 
3/8 Lines 
PTC fittings 
5 gallon tank 
avs 7 Switchbox 
Not sure what brand Manifold But never had any problems 


This is everything you need, including all relays and pressure switches. 


Only thing i do no have is a set of gauges!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Bagyard Supreme Struts Front and Rear for A4 (B6/B7)*

I have Bagyard Supreme Air Ride Struts for sale. They will fit B6 and B7 Audi A4’s. They’ll Fit B6 and B7 S4’s, but the S4’s have more weight up front and you’ll probably need to run higher pressures. Confirm that with Bagyard if these are okay to use on an S4. 
The fronts are Universal Air bags with custom aluminum mounting hardware fitted to customized Bilstein struts. I will include the front upper strut mounts, just add your control arms. They’ve been modified to fit onto the Bagyard struts. The leader lines are Viair Leader lines, the Brass fitting is for a 3/8” air line, but this can be changed easily to accommodate different air lines. 











The rear setup is a separate bag and strut setup. The bags are Universal Air bag also with custom aluminum mounts the struts are rebuilt and shortened by Bagyard. They look like original Struts, but at full suspension decompression, they will keep the bag from popping out and rubbing the drive shaft. These definitely should be matched with the bags. The fittings are elbow brass fittings, that accommodate ¼” air lines. 











Now for the only bad part, on one of the rear shocks the lock nut seized, and when it finally came off the top section of thread striped. This could possibly be chased or repaired by a competent shop. You could possibly grind down the stripped part, use a low-profile nut and thread locker. With the top mount on, there should be some thread left for a nut to thread onto. 










These are for sale as is. Brand new is about 2g’s for this set. I’m asking $1500 + shipping (if paying by paypal please add to cover fees). They have little over a year of use. Though the one rear strut has stripped threads, I’m including the front upper strut mounts free with the kit. They cost about 133 new, money you won’t have to spend if or when you go back to static.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Management Components*

Viair 480C comps will come with pressure switch and parts to remotely mount air filters. come with check valves very little use, strong comps, never gave me an issue. 300+ SHipping 










two SMC water traps 25 each + Shipping 










two universal air 3 gallon aluminum tanks. 50 each = Shipping


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

FS looking for 2100 or best offer 
full airride set up everything has only 400 miles on it. the system was set up to be able to keep the spare tire. 
reason for selling is have a lot of medical bills to pay now. 

universal air areo sport boc, 3 front. 2 new + 1that has a minor leak that can be fixed. 
2 uni air for rear. 
dorbits d cups. 
switch speed controller with tank pressor sensor. 
accuair compressor. 
and other stuff i for left out. 

Also if u want the base for everything the wood floor, and the sub box. let me know i will sell them for aditional price 



Also willing to part out if i get enough intrest. bags are for a mvk mk6. and the dorbits d cups can be used on mk4


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*FS: FK Coils UVair front & rear bags & Brackets & springs for mk5*

need to get these sold, they have been taking up too much room for too long. I have

FK front struts modified for Uvair front bags
1 used front Uvair bag & 1 new - both with leader lines
2 rear used uvair bags with brackets (keep your nipples)
I will also include ALL the springs for the coils. For the right price ill throw in the rear FK struts Basically a full coil set up & bag set up for a MK5

Basically everything you need minus management (which i could also help you with)

With rear struts $1100 + shipping 
without $950 + shipping

Pics coming soon. . Any help with the sale will be rewarded with OpenRoad goody bag 

Please email [email protected] - no pms please :beer:


----------

